# Question about a 1999 GLE w/88,000 miles



## DavidH1099 (Feb 4, 2005)

My car runs great and has never given me any major problems. Now that the miles are getting up there, I'm wondering about a few things:

1. How long should I expect this car to last? Can I get 150,000 out of it or more?

2. What should I be doing to make sure I get the longest life? I always keep up on fluid changes and the like but what about timing belts and stuff???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

ur car will def make it to 150,000, still strong, as long as u keep up with maintenance then ur good. Also, i think in the manual it tells you how often to change everything.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The owners manual has lots of good maintenance information. But with the 2.4L (KA24DE) engine is equipped with a timing chain which has virtually zero maintenance. To prolong the life of the car I recommend using engine oil like Max Life after 75K and doing a tune up (spark plugs, fuel, and air filter) as well as a good inspection of the systems done annually. You can run these cars 200K and even 300K without much problem at all.

Troy


----------

